# We Need Your Help!!!! What would you buy?



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

What would you like to see for sale if you had a choice of:

T-Jet's
4 Gear's 
Or AFX's? 

As many in each chassis as you want. 

Please post ideas and or pictures of what you'd like to see being made new today. 

I myself would love to see the 75 Gran Am as a slot car!! Some people call it a 73 GTO. If was made by JL i think. 

Maybe a cool GN to fit a 4 gear chassis. Or a 70 GSX. 

Post up your wants please guys.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Personally, I'd be interested in Bodies for the T-Jet Chassis primarily. And specifically, I'd hope to see as many 1930's- thru 1940's Coupes and 2 Door sedans as possible. Stuff that can be made into Street Rods, or Drag Cars, or even modded up as Jalopy Dirt Track cars. It wouldn't matter too much if they were Ford, Chevy or Mopar, as long as they looked cool


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Personally, I'd be interested in Bodies for the T-Jet Chassis primarily. And specifically, I'd hope to see as many 1930's- thru 1940's Coupes and 2 Door sedans as possible. Stuff that can be made into Street Rods, or Drag Cars, or even modded up as Jalopy Dirt Track cars. It wouldn't matter too much if they were Ford, Chevy or Mopar, as long as they looked cool  !


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

78 Monte Carlo, 72 Boat Tail Buick Riviera, Dodge Dart, 74 Trans Am tjets


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial (Dec 23, 2012)

I'd love to see some sedans from the 30's and 40's. Oh yeah, I'd also like a 70 Torino for either the T-Jet or the AFX chassis.


----------



## macmagee (Dec 2, 2010)

*what would like to see*

30s-40s coupes,sedans,64 belevedere,78-83 malibus


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Slimline pick up trucks

I'd like to see the Petty and Allison Charger and chevelle. I have resin copies you could use too. From Trax Bruce.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Here's a few nice 4 gear chassis









I'm really liking this 63 Vette


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Here's the Grand Prix and a Boat tail Riv


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)




----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

AFX
70 Torino GT
72 Gran Torino Sport
75 Monte Carlo
72 Riviera
70 Maverick
72 Gremlin
Any old pickup trucks, or new pickup trucks, or not so old pickup trucks, or not so new pickup trucks, or any pickup trucks...


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

TeamMadMarsupial said:


> I'd love to see some sedans from the 30's and 40's. Oh yeah, I'd also like a 70 Torino for either the T-Jet or the AFX chassis.


70 Torino is coming.
Chris


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Maverick is one of my favorites to,maybe a glidden paint scheme or Gapp & Roush??
Chris


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

'63 Falcon, '70 Dart, '67 Nova, '69 AMX would be great!! And ditto on the '72 Gremlin!


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

I would love to see more le mans/can am style racers to fit afx style chassis personally.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

T-Jets... 58 chevy pick up Cameo Carrier, 64 chevy pick up, 68-72 chevy pick up. Nationwide Camaro, Mustang and Challenger stock cars...I think those would be great. maybe for AFX too.


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

*What would you buy*

How about some current F-1 bodies for Super or Mega G chassis


----------



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

I would love to see lemans, gt style cars as well as corvette Daytona prototypes to fit afx and t-jet chassis. I am partial to a 1969-442 also. I know ther is a 70 already made, but the 69 to me is one of a kind.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

tjet's 50's and 60's cars and wagons and sedan deliverys
55 and 59 Cadillac coupe deville , 56 ford crown vick . 
55 56 57 58 60 chevy sedan delivery's and 2door wagons
not nomad conversions with the wrong roof .
60 impala . 53 chevy pickup . 
made wide enough so they can be lowered without having to use ugly stock tjet wheels.

un like some companys that make them so narrow they look like 4 wheel drive sitting on top of the tires and they don't have enough room to be lowered . 30's and 40's cars would be cool too ..


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

any year Hearse, Ambulance, paddy wagon.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Late 70' early 80's Dirt Late Models. From when the cars resembled actual cars to the starting of wedge cars. Like Jim Dunn's Dirt Track World Championship car.

Who is going to use this info?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

We need pics guys. It would be easiest to re-manufacture cars already done too. Not doing modeling here just looking to re-produce some cars we would all love to have race and collect.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

http://pontiacformula.free.fr/photo/speciales/fiream28.jpg A Camaro version of this car would be cool too! There is a lexan body of the Silverbird Trans Am out there for sale but I can never seem to be able to get a good picture of it.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I am interested in doing some Daytona versions of the 68-69 vette,and the ambulance and wagon ideas are sounding too good to pass up.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> We need pics guys. It would be easiest to re-manufacture cars already done too. Not doing modeling here just looking to re-produce some cars we would all love to have race and collect.


I'ld like some "OLD" vehicles '20's - 40's stock, like MEV does....:freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Bubba 123 said:


> I'ld like some "OLD" vehicles '20's - 40's stock, like MEV does....:freak:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


Well Pete, if MEV makes it already, there's no need to duplicate his. Besides these casting guys won't copy each others bodies. Just the way they fly. :thumbsup:

Don't blame them either. Plenty of different body styles to go around. :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Well Pete, if MEV makes it already, there's no need to duplicate his. Besides these casting guys won't copy each others bodies. Just the way they fly. :thumbsup:
> 
> Don't blame them either. Plenty of different body styles to go around. :wave:


sry, I only said/ment "MEV" does "Stock MFG" versions....
do different eras & years than they do...... :freak:

just got back from lunch "Nappy-Time" LOL :drunk::freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> We need pics guys. ... just looking to re-produce some cars we would all love to have race and collect.


Okay, Joe, pics it is.

I'd just have to repeat my post from last November's T-Jet bodies wishlist thread, with a few updates:

---------------
Here are bodies I'd like to see for T-jets, even if I have to mount 'em high or grind the chassis a bit. A few of these are available from MEV, and while the quality is there, the price is on the high side for me. Recently Greg Gipe (taillights_fade on eBay) has come up with some of them. So -

Round out the *American sporty cars* with










*First-generation Big-window Barracuda* - a pain to own maybe, but _great_ to look at and plenty of space for the Tjet chassis.
*First generation Corvette and T-bird* - Landmark cars. Where are they? How are you going to do _American Graffiti_ without a white T-bird? A separate glue-on *top* with porthole is absolutely necessary for the bird. (Tyco or LifeLike or somebody did a large _nassssty_ body for the Tbird with absurdly short wheelbase long ago. The less said, the better.)


*'50s Sports Racers*










This lot is going to need jacking up to fit over the chassis. Can't be helped until somebody brings out a slammed (flatter and lower) T-jet chassis. Please don't bloat these bodies vertically; let them sit high.
*C & D Jaguars* - MEV does these already
*Typo 61 'Birdcage' Maserati* - Got a coupe from Greg Gipe, and MEV makes the roadster, so we're set.
*Mercedes 300SLR* - an iconic car. Unproduced since Atlas' version in the '60s.
*Aston Martin DBR-1, 2, or 3* - Gotta have one of those great-looking Astons
*Ferrari 250 Testarossa* - Tyco made a largish body for its S chassis forty years ago, since then, just the out-of-production Traxs resin copy. Need one for Tjets.

Late additions: 







*Maserati 300S* challenged the Ferraris and Jaguars through the '50s.








*Lister Jaguar* - Lister's aluminum cars with Jaguar engines were very fast contenders in the late '50s.


*'60s Sports & GT Cars that raced*










These are mostly little cars. To fit over the chassis, their scale is going to have to be large, like the 1:60 Aurora Cobra. 

*Aston Martin DB-3, 4 or 5GT* - MEV makes a DB5GT, and Greg sells a standard GT and the Zagato version - we're pretty well covered.
*MG-B* - Open or GT. Better still, an open body with an add-on GT top. The most popular sports car of the '60s almost never sees an HO slot track. Once you have the roadster, small mods will give you a Datsun Fairlady or 1500. Faller or Bauer has an expensive GT.
*Triumph TR-4* - Nice square body should do fine over a T-jet chassis. MEV makes one, but its headlights are shifted inboard for some reason and it looks weirdly nearsighted.
*Triumph TR-3* - Iconic sports car, MEV has it.
*MG-A* - Ditto and ditto.
*Austin Healey 100 or 3000* - Similar bodies, different grille shapes. Mold the grille as part of a separate front bumper and you have both versions. MEV and Gipe now offer a 3000.
*Sunbeam Alpine/Tiger* - Same body except for one chrome strip. The V-8 Tiger was the Q-ship of '60s streets - a poor-man's Cobra. A separate fastback roof to represent the Harrington GT versions seen at Le Mans and occasionally on the street would be a nice accessory, as would glue-on fender tops to make the early big-fin Alpines, but I don't expect anyone but me to care.
*Triumph Spitfire* - Prettiest of the small-displacement tiddlers. And a ball to drive, take it from me, especially when you have to toss out a couple of aimed newspapers between downshifts for the corner.
*Toyota 2000 GT* - Stunningly beautiful low-production might-have-been. Did get raced a bit in the US. Bachmann made an ugly bloated version long ago.

Late additions:








*Porsche 356* or other early Porsche, and a *classic 911* for Tjets - I got a 356 roadster from Greg. Faller has a coupe, but the price is high and the Traxs copy is out of production. 
The best bet for a Tjet-able early *911* is modding the old Mini-Lindy body. 
...and now for something completely different - the *Morgan +4 and 4/4* - the classic wood-chassised British sportscar that practically defines "old school." _Miiiight_ be able to get a pancake into it without doing too much violence to its lines. Maybe. Slimline chassis would be easier.









*OSCA 1500*. Never saw one on the street (that I recall), but the photos of the early US sports car races are filled with them, and they ruled their classes in Italian roadraces until the Porsche 550 came along. Distinctive styling, and lots of racing history.
*BMW 507* - Okay, not raced a lot. Not even owned very much, but one of the most beautifully styled two-seaters of the postwar decades, and one of the most desirable collector cars in history.

Aaaaand ...
I guess if we have a Spitfire, we ought to have








a *Spridget* to race against - AH Sprite and MG Midget had different grille and chrome, but shared the same body shape with each other - basically an offcut from a 2x4. At least there shouldn't be a problem getting the pancake chassis into it, as long as you keep jacking up the scale.
*Bug-eyed Sprite* - It would have to be inflated pretty far, to get the square chassis into the cute liddle body, but if it can be done, it really should, for this period.

I left off cars that there's a commonly available version of, but we really do need an *XKE* that gets the headlights right, and a *convertible XKE*, even if it has to sit high. 

So, moldmakers - ready, get set, GO!

-- D


----------

